# Referred medical results



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, I've been away for a while - thinking if I don't check on my status/forum, things may start moving...but it hasn't. My initial process from lodgement date to getting a case officer asking for pcc and medicals was really quick but ever since 13/4/11, my medical results still say referred. 
I finally cracked and emailed HOC on Saturday and got a reply today saying they have finalised my results. My online status still says "outstanding" though - so what would that mean? Do I have to wait a while more for the status to be updated? Am frustrated with the silence. I dont mind the waiting but the inactivity/silence irritates me. :S


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

jewoley said:


> - so what would that mean?


What it means is you can start to pop that champers cork!!!! :lol:

Dolly


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Dolly, I hope so but at the same time do not want to put my hopes up. As long as there is no grant letter, and no update on my tracker, I dare not assume :S


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Thanks for the reply Dolly, I hope so but at the same time do not want to put my hopes up. As long as there is no grant letter, and no update on my tracker, I dare not assume :S


Can you share the reason as to why your medical results were "referred" in the first place. Was there any problem with your initial medical results?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi alfiat, I wasn't told or asked to provide more info in regards to my medical tests - so not too sure *shrugs*


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

My medical status show "referred" too what does it mean?


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Hi alfiat, I wasn't told or asked to provide more info in regards to my medical tests - so not too sure *shrugs*


I guess only DIAC knows why your meds are referred in the first place. Anyway, now that your meds are finalized....hopefully the wait won''t be too long for you.


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

Carol E said:


> My medical status show "referred" too what does it mean?


Did the panel doctor mention anything adverse about your medicals when he did it? 
Perhaps you have been given a 'B' rating for your meds. I believe if you have been given a 'B' rating, Health Operations Centre (HOC) will need to review the results.

Frequently Asked Questions - Medical Questions

Why don't you call the panel doctor to ask what rating you got? Hopefully he will reveal this info.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

alfiat said:


> Did the panel doctor mention anything adverse about your medicals when he did it?
> Perhaps you have been given a 'B' rating for your meds. I believe if you have been given a 'B' rating, Health Operations Centre (HOC) will need to review the results.
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions - Medical Questions
> ...



thank you for your replay..

He told us that everything is OK 

does that mean a delay in the process or what? 
what will happen now??


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

Carol E said:


> thank you for your replay..
> 
> He told us that everything is OK
> 
> ...


If he told you everything is OK... there is nothing to worry about.
Not too sure how long it will take to be finalized though.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Well that's the question. HOC's reply is that my results are finalised but the tracking system still says referred/outstanding. I just hope they got the right person when they looked up the records when I emailed HOC. I did provide full name, DOB, passport number and country issued. We will see. Thanks for all your replies! Too bad no one has the exact same experience. 



alfiat said:


> I guess only DIAC knows why your meds are referred in the first place. Anyway, now that your meds are finalized....hopefully the wait won''t be too long for you.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Dolly, you were right! I got my visa grant today! 
Can't blame me for being unconfident because as of yesterday, my status was still health requirements outstanding and everything else "required". I was also waiting for a reply from my case officer (I wrote to ask abt the discrepancy between my tracker and HOC's answer) and I thought he was going to tell me what was going on. Instead it was an email for visa grant!! Wow!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Dolly, you were right! I got my visa grant today!
> Can't blame me for being unconfident because as of yesterday, my status was still health requirements outstanding and everything else "required". I was also waiting for a reply from my case officer (I wrote to ask abt the discrepancy between my tracker and HOC's answer) and I thought he was going to tell me what was going on. Instead it was an email for visa grant!! Wow!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


Congrats Jewoley. Glad that everything worked out fine for you.
Care to share your detailed timeline?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

alfiat said:


> Congrats Jewoley. Glad that everything worked out fine for you.
> Care to share your detailed timeline?


Thanks, alfiat!

My timeline is updated here in the timeline topic

Funny thing, my document checklist still says "required"


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

jewoley said:


> Thanks, alfiat!
> 
> My timeline is updated here in the timeline topic
> 
> Funny thing, my document checklist still says "required"


Great. Docs still required but visa already approved. Weird isn't it.... haha. Its true what some ppl say... docs status don't mean a thing!


----------

